

Airbnb raises $1.5B, valuing it at $25.5B - rohitv
https://fortune.com/2015/06/27/airbnb-raises-1-5-billion/

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9788627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9788627)

------
DevPad
Oh ... Unicorns!

